# Any Overclocking



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

All my system info is in my little box i have 2 fans that draw heat out from the top and 2 fans down bottom with 1 blowing in on the graphics card and the other drawing out air from underneath the power supply and hard drives and the case sides have been removed(not really by choice). any ways my question is I'm running a 1.7GHz Pentium 4 and a 280w Power supply I don't want to even attempt to push it any were its limits but is it safe to push it up to 1.8 or 1.9. I don't know a hole bunch about OC but i know some basics. its just 1.7 runs so damn slow id like to get just a little more out of it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

With a 280 watt power supply, I would not push this one at all. That is my opinion.


----------



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

i cant push it up just a lil. im trying to run CS:S and DOD:S and my framerates running 40 best but drops to 19 or 20 when i start a gun battle with someone. ive dropped all the graphics and upgraded ram. i dnt have th money to upgrade my system right now so i was hoping OC my CPU or GPU would help my frames


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You might try to OC it just a bit, but go VERY slow because you don't have a very strong power supply. SMALL steps at a time. You need to know this is very risky with that small power supply.


----------



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

Whats a good program to use. im not looking for much at all id just like my fps on Counter strike to rise from 25 to maybe 40 or 50


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Newbie overclocking Guide


----------



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

I got clockgen but i cant find the PLL for my system and i looked inside the thing and cant find it either?


----------

